# Composite Doors - Apeer or Palladio??



## TomD (18 Sep 2014)

Hi All,

Looking at getting a new front door. My wife and I both like the look of an Apeer door.

The issue we have is after getting prices from 4/5 different providers it turns out that some of them would not recommend apeer but we dont really like the palladio alternative!! 

Is one make of door better than the other!! Has anyone any experience of this??


----------



## Leo (18 Sep 2014)

TomD said:


> ...it turns out that some of them would not recommend apeer but we dont really like the palladio alternative!!



Is that perhaps because they only stock one or the other?

This [broken link removed] (I have no experience, so can't say if they're any good) give a brief comparison of both.


----------



## TomD (18 Sep 2014)

Cheers Leo,

from what i can gather, its a personal choice... like driving one car over another. but that info is more than i had.
i just want to make sure someone doesn't say to me in a few weeks time.."i wouldnt have picked that 1!!"


----------



## TomD (18 Sep 2014)

Does anyone have any experience of buying doors or dealing with "window solutions" in D15 Mulhuddart; or "Lucan windows & doors"??


----------



## Leo (19 Sep 2014)

No prob TomD, there are quiet a few videos on YouTube as well showing how easy some of the foam filled doors are to break through, watching a few of those will also have you more informed on what specifically to ask.


----------



## michaelm (19 Sep 2014)

The main weak point in any of these doors is the supplied euro cylinder lock which can be easily snapped and bypassed.


----------



## Leo (19 Sep 2014)

michaelm said:


> The main weak point in any of these doors is the supplied euro cylinder lock which can be easily snapped and bypassed.



Always look for anti-snap & anti-bump cylinders which address those concerns. Little more expensive, but definitely worth it.


----------



## thumbelina (19 Sep 2014)

We had an apeer door for a number of years and it was excellent quality.

Our was supplied by Fairco windows+doors - templeogue I think is where they are or clontarf on the northside. (just a customer btw)

You might get a better deal elsewhere though - I think fairco are considered to be expensive but they fitted ours very well to be fair.


----------



## flowerman (24 Sep 2014)

You will get a Palladio Composite door supplied and fitted for 900-1000 euro these days.Thats from a legit glazing company too.

You will pick up a branded and certified anti bump/anti snap lock for 20 euro in MILA in Kilbarrack aswell.


----------



## DFergie (23 Jun 2015)

Hi Flowerman, 
Where did you get your Palladio Composite door from?


----------



## Bolter (23 Jun 2015)

Would also be interested in that supplier. To get palladium with solid core (not foam filled) I am being quoted 1500 supply and fit


----------

